# What A [email protected]$$



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

he may as well shoot himself in the sack so stupidity like his gets killed out of the gene pool .


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Attention seekers these days...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

At least he wasn't using 50cal steel or lead.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

it would have been more entertaining if he had used real ammo, well at least now hes more famous than before.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

?? In grown toe nail?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Abscess on the brain ?


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Aspiring foot masuse?


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

How stupid do people get.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

go on to youtube, *dislike*


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

No happy "Finish'" there.....


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

didn't stop with one either! had to do 3!!!! what a douche.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Just one more NUT CASE my god (sorry!man ) why do we suffer people like this


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Danny0663 said:


> Attention seekers these days...


I agree.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Perhaps his only purpose in life is to act as a warning to others.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

What an imbecile. People who do this to themselves should be psychologically analyzed.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

AaronC said:


> At least he wasn't using 50cal steel or lead.


Well, maybe that's part two or three, comparisons between different types of ammo? Plastic first, marbles, then lead? Poor bugger, maybe a sick call for help?


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Good video! thx for upload


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

At least this guy is trying to remove himself from the gene pool.

/ashamed to be Australian


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there no end to this stupidity ?


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I think it's auditions for a new show called "Dumbf**ks 'R' Us". 
It's videos like this that leads me to believe Mike Judge was right on course when he made "Idiocracy".


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

even after he sees that the coin stuck on the wall, he still lets his buddy shoot him 







all i can say is ...


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Gentlemen, have you ever heard of an amateur stuntman franchise called "Jackass"?
It seems to have influenced the subsequent generation.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Gentlemen, have you ever heard of an amateur stuntman franchise called "Jackass"?
> It seems to have influenced the subsequent generation.


i believe you may be right .all those lil 12 year old kids that saw the first movie and thought that it was cool, are now in college/young adults, doing stupid shiite like the above vids . im guessing johnny knoxville, steve-o and bam are mostly to blame .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hogancastings said:


> Just one more NUT CASE my god (sorry!man ) why do we suffer people like this


well pete, its so we have someone to feel better than


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, now that I know how bad they hurt - when they're not even drawn correctly or at full draw - I'm going to shoot someone in the foot or back if I ever need to!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hmm. If ya can't make slingshots worth a pinch of **** and you can't shoot em for crap either then the only other way to engage in the sport is become a friggin target I guess...

Hype~X Australia


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

why don´t you shoot toyour nuts or pennis?


----------



## robirt55 (May 17, 2012)

wow


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

"...a slingshot is actually a dangerous weapon...and these poor kids may seriously hurt themselfes..."
..."therefore slingshots should be banned worldwide/ should no longer be an unregulated weapon..."
(fictional politician quote)

thanks to all the dumb****es out there.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Haken said:


> "...a slingshot is actually a dangerous weapon...and these poor kids may seriously hurt themselfes..."
> ..."therefore slingshots should be banned worldwide/ should no longer be an unregulated weapon..."
> (fictional politician quote)
> 
> thanks to all the dumb****es out there.


That would so so suck. Your not even aloud to hunt with them here in Australia if they decided they were a really dangerous weapon we'd probably need a license for them.


----------



## Forbes (Dec 26, 2012)

Agreed about him using steel or lead would be quite funny.


----------



## Icelander (Jan 7, 2013)

He's the slingshoter's equivalent of a cutter. :screwy:


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I am not even going to read the rest of the thread...I will only say we may have our next Darwin Award winner here in the near future.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

rapidray said:


> I am not even going to read the rest of the thread...I will only say we may have our next Darwin Award winner here in the near future.


LOL


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I dont know what this people are trying to prove in making such an idiotic video...
One thing is for sure: there is people who misrepresent this sport
Very bad!!!
Q


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Rapier said:


> Hmm. If ya can't make slingshots worth a pinch of **** and you can't shoot em for crap either then the only other way to engage in the sport is become a friggin target I guess...
> 
> Hype~X Australia


As we say in the motorcycle forum I spend a lot of time in ... classig sig line material.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

how is this different from jackass the show/movie

i find it funny lol


----------



## Forbes (Dec 26, 2012)

Haha strikewzen


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

WHY?

They must make there folks real proud!

Cheers

AL


----------



## Icelander (Jan 7, 2013)

strikewzen said:


> how is this different from jackass the show/movie
> 
> i find it funny lol


 I lol too. There's always going to be something like this going on. When we were kids we did all kinds of crazy things just for giggles. Most of us survived into adulthood where we became safe dull and boring. I really doubt this guy will have any major impact on the sport. Of course I could be wrong considering the bizarre politics of the modern world.

When I was a kid a slingshot was perfectly fine for hunting and/or shooting cans in the alley. I don't remember anyone getting seriously hurt by them or bb guns or sticks or rocks or homemade bows and swords. Now we're being so "protected" we can't go out of the house without a permit to take a walk. One day this will all backfire big time.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

"hospital style slapstick"


----------

